# Karpfenangeln in Frankreich (nähe deutsche Grenze)



## haniball (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr in die Runde!

Jetzt zu meiner Frage.

Ich suche einen See in Frankreich der von Stuttgart in 2,5-3 Std erreichbar ist.

Dieser See soll bieten:

- Nachtangeln
- Zelten im Bivvy am Wasser
- soll nicht zu teuer sein
- gemütlicher See, uns geht es nicht um PB´s sondern um den Spaß und die Natur!!!
- Platz für 2er Teams


Wenn jmd was weiß darf dieser sich gerne melden.


----------



## Carphunter Kamen (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich (nähe deutsche Grenze)*

Etang de la gouette Poinsotte

Ein  sehr guter See mit Doppelstellen ca 20 - 30 Meter entfernt

Betreiber Familie Arnold aus Freiburg

 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]+49 (0) 172 7485 783 auf dem Handy von 18 - 21 Uhr

Gruß  aus NRW
[/FONT]


----------

